# Browning



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was wondering I searched this but nothing came up. Iam getting a little browning on tips of my stem plants what causes this. I have 3 watts per gallon and dosing flouish and macros.DIY co2


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you seeing the browning on newer or older leaves?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Are you seeing the browning on newer or older leaves?


Its just starting on the edge of the newer leaves.


----------

